# Adopted a guy with one eye



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

This guy came into my job on shipment day. As I was looking for a betta to fill my last tank, I had two in my hands trying to decide between them, and I saw something weird at the back. Lifted his cup, and there was a very pretty boy, missing an eye. I asked my manager if she'd be willing to discount him, and she did. He only came out to $1 and he was marked as a DS, which is.. $9? I think. She said she couldn't give him away, but I was okay with $1 for him. I wasn't expecting her to say yes to the discount at all.

Anyway, here he is. He's very feisty. He was flaring with his good side earlier. It kind of looks like he was born without it.





















Not sure what to name him. Any suggestions?


----------



## pelkey456 (Jan 30, 2018)

Cotton eye Joe lol I'm just kidding name him Sid or Willy he is a very cute lil guy


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Or CEJ (pronouced See-Jay)... aka cotton eye joe? I ACTUALLY LOVE THE IDEA OF BEING CALLED COTTEN EYE JOE! LOL

He os a stunner, and congrats for thr basically freebie!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HKLuterman (Jan 24, 2018)

I vote for Cotton-Eye Joe as well. :3 He's got a lot of character.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I ended up naming him Cotton-Eye Joe, but I just call him Joe. Basically everyone who saw him suggested I name him that, I just had to. He's an angry little thing. You'd think missing an eye would make him more cautious.. Nope.


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm too late to the naming party, but I thought 'Patchy' when I saw him. Like eye patch... hehe. He's cute! It's nice to see the needy fish get love


----------



## aefeather (Dec 19, 2017)

lol Cotton-Eye Joe is perfect! Wow Ive never seen a betta missing an eye. Very interesting. Nice buy at $1! Spoil him


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

He's absolutely beautiful, I would have snagged him up too. Cotton Eye Joe is perfect!


----------

